# The term "rage" on this board?



## professorjpj (Oct 8, 2014)

I keep seeing the word "rage" posted on this board.. Ive always understood that the term "rage" meant extreme anger? Is there another meaning im missing? Just curious?


----------



## Will Dernis (Oct 8, 2014)

Party, enjoying life thoroughly and with great intent. Something along these lines.

Rage well professor


----------



## professorjpj (Oct 8, 2014)

Haha, ok.. Although I don't "rage" in that way, and never will, I DO enjoy the other kind of rage!! Ive got LOTS of that!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 8, 2014)

Rage a hotey.

Throw a rager.

Raging case of VD.

I guess it is a pretty versatile word, take your pick.


----------

